# Juicy Pear and Caramel



## Waine (5/3/16)

Juicy. Pear and Caramel. Wrong title....can't edit title...

My latest favourite. (As I said before, with sweet and pudding juice my favourite changes weekly.) I can actually taste what I would imagine "torched": pear and caramel. The flavours are so we'll done, and more impressive, the "Tennis biscuits" taste exactly like Tennis Biscuits. It's remarkable. ... Unbelievable how juice mixers capture a food element so perfectly. Well done "Juicy".

In my beloved Snowolf Mini and Aramomizer. So yummy on this awesome Saturday. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

